
Laravel Nova – flexible admin panel - blackdogie
https://laravel-news.com/laravel-nova
======
matdehaast
Whilst I understand Taylor has to make a living (I do pay for forge to support
him), I am sad that something like this isn't opened to the community as apart
of the framework.

~~~
karakanb
I totally agree with this. I believe he needs to make a living out of the
whole thing, but something that has a wide use-case like this should have been
open-source, with some basic feature set at least.

